# Jessem Router Table complaint



## Butch Marley (May 2, 2007)

I purchased the Jessum Mast-R-Lift Router Table several months ago. When I set it up, the Centering Ring was built OFF CENTER.:thumbdown: 

I contacted the factory, and was promissed a new part in one week. It is now three months, and all I have received is empty promisses. 

I strongly suggest another product when up-grading your router table.

Thanks for letting me vent.

Butch


----------

